# David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers.....



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dsarti1?feature=watch

David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers is giving up prepping day after show airs.

Very interesting. Thoughts are that he's trying to collect money (as stated in the youtube comments)


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers..*

If he contacts me, I'll setup a donation button for him. I'd much rather give him money from what I've learned from him.

But, I have reached out, he will need to contact me..... [email protected]


----------



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers..*

Thats very nice of you to do this for him.


----------



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers..*



Wine Chick said:


> Thats very nice of you to do this for him.


x2


----------



## WoodsLandCamo (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: David Sarti from National Geographic Doomsday preppers..*

I'll donate. Let me know when the link gets up.


----------

